
Ask HN: Hacker-friendly, simple e-commerce solution? - _1tan
Shopify is questionable, eBay not ideal, Magento too heavy. What do you recommend?<p>Use case: Selling a few, simple physical products online. Ideally with some sort of subscription support.
======
pryelluw
Woocommerce. It just works. Dont over think it. Tome deciding is time not
selling.

~~~
codegeek
This. WooCommerce is very well designed and has an excellent plugin ecosystem
as well. Yes it is WordPress but if you are looking for something open source
and self hosted, it is the easiest to get started with and has great
documentation. For subscriptions, they have a paid plugin but it is totally
worth it (used it for many years and works like a charm

~~~
pryelluw
Yup. Made good money from it and have helped others as well.

------
tnolet
Used Shoop in the past. A Django based magento like system. Pretty flexible
and saw some good development.

~~~
Nextgrid
You mean [https://github.com/shuup/shuup](https://github.com/shuup/shuup) ? It
does seem nice, been looking for an e-commerce app that isn't written in PHP
for ages. Thanks!

~~~
tnolet
Correct! Shuup, was a couple of years ago.

------
villgax
You can start with GumRoad [https://help.gumroad.com/article/85-physical-
products](https://help.gumroad.com/article/85-physical-products)

------
clintonb
Why is Shopify questionable?

~~~
jazoom
I don't know about OP but they did lie to me to get me to sign up to a paid
plan, then told me what I was asking for was actually not supported.

------
dr_faustus
Scipio ERP is very hackable and free.
[https://www.scipioerp.com](https://www.scipioerp.com)

------
reacharavindh
I would love to know what other choices HN recommends as well.

I'm at the stage of choosing such a service as well.

I would add woocommerce to that list.

------
gatto
[https://commercelayer.io](https://commercelayer.io)

------
winrid
Big Commerce.

I wrote a lot of custom themes/scripts for it when I started freelancing.

------
10729287
Prestashop could be what you are looking for.

------
tomcam
What problems does Shopify pose?

